# Poll: What is your preferred finish on shop tool handles, new or refurbished?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Please cut and paste and add your X so we have a running total:

Wax

BLO

Tung Oil

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac

Lacquer X

Add Your Other


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

WB Poly X


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

You know, my dad showed me years ago, that (at least with garden tools, shovels etc) you always sand off the finish before you use it, since the finish often irritates the hands and causes more blisters than bare wood. I've stuck with this tradition in the shop. If I put anything on them, I wax them with bees wax and that's it. If you use a brick of bees wax on the handle while its still on the lathe, you get a really awesome and tough finish.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Wax

BLO

Tung Oil X

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac

Lacquer X

Add Your Other


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Sealer, hot Rit dye, two days drying, seven coats of teak oil.http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78813


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I started with using BLO on my shop-made totes & knobs for my HPs, however I have since started using Deft Clear Lacquer (satin) on restorations after occasionally staining with ZAR Rosewood Stain (even when original is Rosewood) and that adds to uniformity of the finish. This, when applied sparingly, still allows the true wood grain to show through and IMO looks much like what I imagine the OEM finish looked like, maybe with less sheen (my preference).


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use Watco Danish oil. I have an ancient can of it that I don't use for anything else. I hate lacquer finishes on tool handles and usually strip that off it if they come that way.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Loren.

How you cut and paste:

Highlight the most current list
control C
Put cursor in the Have Your Say box
control V

Add your X

I am curious about the statistical results.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Lacquer causes blisters on my hands. Sand off and apply some kind of finish oil. I really prefer the feel of wood over plastic.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wax

BLO *XXXXX*

Tung Oil

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac

Lacquer *XXXXX* Deft

Add Your Other


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry about my previous post-

Wax

BLO

Tung Oil

Oil Poly

WB Poly X

Shellac

Lacquer

Add Your Other


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wax

BLO XXXXXX

Tung Oil

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac

Lacquer XXXXX Deft

I start with BLO. Then when I'm finishing something with an oil type finish, I grab nearby tools and wipe them down until the rag is dry. So, some tools have lots of coats of BLO and Watco. Some tools, not much.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Depends on what it is. A lathe tool would get lacquer or shellac; a hammer, shovel, rake, wheelbarrow, would get oil.

Wax

BLO XXXXXXX

Tung Oil

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac X

Lacquer XXXXXX


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Wax

BLO XXXXXXX

Tung Oil X

Oil Poly

WB Poly

Shellac X

Lacquer XXXXXX

Danish Oil or other kind of penetrating oil.

Still I leave wood gardening tools handles bare . 
Hey, this is the first time I actually could cut and paste (Thanks Lee! )


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You forget *SWEAT*!

BLO XXXXXXXX garden tools

Tung Oil X

Oil Poly

WB Poly X for shop tools

Shellac X

Lacquer XXXXXX

Danish Oil or other kind of penetrating oil.


----------

